# URGENT!! Getting very young kittens



## Exia (Mar 9, 2011)

I got a call today from the "breeder", and told me that she is spaying the mom in 2 days and needs to give the kittens away like NOW, they should be 6 weeks old atm. And i'll have to pick them up tomorrow if i want them...

Will I be in troubles if I take them that young? should I accept them or deny? >.< she also told me that they are being very restless and one almost jump off the window! o_o

Please Tell me the best thing I should do! 

I don't really want a future bad behavior from the kittens.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Why is she in such a hurry to spay if the kittens are still so young? Can she not wait another week or 2?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

These kittens are very young, no responsible breeder - or person - would sell a kitten at that age, she should be willing to wait at least two more weeks... at six weeks it can even be hard to tell what gender the kittens are. If you can't change her mind, I would still get them. At least they'll be away from that women... who knows what she'd do with them if you won't take them.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

That is really young, but it is doable, especially if you are getting more than one. I raised my kitten from 6, maybe even 5 weeks (got her from the shelter). I had a couple trying/stressful months, but she is a little angel for the most part now.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Exia said:


> I got a call today from the "breeder", and told me that she is spaying the mom in 2 days and needs to give the kittens away like NOW, they should be 6 weeks old atm. And i'll have to pick them up tomorrow if i want them...
> 
> Will I be in troubles if I take them that young? should I accept them or deny? >.< she also told me that they are being very restless and one almost jump off the window! o_o
> 
> ...


Bad behaviour is a real possibility with these kittens being removed so young. There will of course be cases where the cats have no lasting problems, but I am afraid these are the exceptions rather than the rule.

Its of course up to you, if you could quickly call some shelters and see if they have a lactating mother that could look after them for another 6 weeks, that would be brilliant, but these kittens are getting HALF the optimum time with mum... it just can't be good.

On the other hand, if you don't take them, someone else will. Do not feel pressured into taking them to 'save them.' I had a really bad experience at a breeders and I honestly could have 'saved' every kitty in there, but you just can't. Do what is right for you. There will always be other kittens, and getting one older will mean you are more likely to have a wonderfully behaved and socialised kitty. There are behavioural and health risks from kittens this young, but again it could work out fine.

Sorry to offer such neutral advice but it really is what is best for you, but again, do not feel pressured into getting these kittens. By refusing them you may force her into having them longer. Spaying should not affect her ability to lactate, so that is not an excuse to get rid. On the other hand she may find other ways to get rid of them, or simply find someone else less knowledgeable to pass the kittens off onto. There are so many things that can happen its really down to what you need 

*edit to add* If you do decide to go ahead and get them, I hope you are not paying for them. I wouldn't pay a penny for kittens this young as you really are going to have to put a lot of time, effort and money into these little guys if you do get them, and these are things the 'breeder' should have done.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

What kind of "breeder" would do something like that? That's strange. But I don't know the whole story.

Could you possibly take the mom and all the kittens and foster them until they are older? I know that's even worse than the original proposal. I have to agree with Gloworm, this is a bad deal no matter which way it goes. I understand things are done differently in Venezuela, so I hesitate to make any other suggestions. Good luck, definitely take two kittens if you decide to take them now. Keep us posted.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

It's pretty cool that there are already four countries represented in this thread, though. Kitty love all over the world. :love2


----------



## Exia (Mar 9, 2011)

I guess she is tired of the behavior of the kittens being very dirty and restless

I'll try to talk her tomorrow but I dont think she will accept... maybe telling her i'll help with the feeding or idk >.<...

I call her "breeder" but she is a normal person that got kittens from her cat.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I've had to raise younger kittens than this, and yes ideally, they should stay with their mother another four to six weeks but I can't say I've ever had any behavioral problems caused by it. 

I can't see kittens being "dirty" unless she's not giving them a clean litter box and lets them roam all over the house. And restless? Perhaps not getting enough to eat? Well, at least she's getting Mom spayed. Some things to be thankful for.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a member of a forum (not cat or other animal) where the owner rescued a day old cat that had been tossed into some bushes. She's a cat lover, and the only thing she mentions is that the cat never wants to leave her side.

When I was young, I seem to remember cats being adopted out that young.

If you can handle it, please take them if there is no alternative. I'm sure (I know) there is much good advice available here on how to care for them. The only bit I'll chip in is that when you feed them try to give contact (hold them).


----------



## dacnec (Jul 29, 2010)

*very young to be homed*

First...mums should not be spayed until they have dried up...which means stopped nursing...most vets prefer the surgery that way and many refuse to do it until mum is dry for a week or two. Second, 6 weeks is too young...kittens should be with mum a minimum of 8 to 10 weeks...to let her wean them normally and get them onto solid food. If this lady could be talked into waiting a little longer, it would be best. 
If the kittens are dirty...they may not have fully learned litter box technique..it needs to be low enough to get in and out of easily and kept clean...they do learn quite quickly. 
If they are restless..they may not be getting enough to eat..at 6 weeks she should be introducing them to kitten food...so they get that as well as nursing. They are also at the exploration age...starting to get into everything and learn about their environment. If at all possible...get her to keep them a little longer...or take mum and babies yourself for afew weeks and then give her back for spaying.
If you have to take the kittens and she is determined to spay mum right away (and you do not say how many kittens there are) bring the kittens home and keep them in one room together if you can. Give them a litterbox, fresh water, toys, food and keep them warm. Kitten milk replacement like KMR would be good, but if you cannot do that, feed them kitten food. Wet kitten food would be best or just wet cat food if you do not have or cannot find kitten food...thinned a bit with water, never milk, to help them lap at it...let them get messy with it, they will walk in it...as they clean themselves they will learn the taste of the food and learn to like it. If wet food is not possible..use dry, but wet it to make gravy and soften it, you can soak it almost to mush at the start and use less water over time...kittens can be introduced to solid food from 3 weeks old...it takes patience and encouragement and sometimes creativity..but they will catch on. Using your finger to offer the food often helps, I have been able to get them to eat that way at first, and slowly work my finger down towards the plate with each bit. Some kittens catch on right away, some take days. Patience is the key. Patience and love, and play..lots of play and cuddling. 
If there are too many for you to deal with, try to find a rescue organization, a good reputable one to help...also...there are good pages with advice on the internet...you just have to read through and sometimes modify things with what is available in your area.
Do expect some diarrhea from the food change and the stress, but if it persistsmore than a day or two...get them seen by a vet...diarrhea can be a killer. Also, don't forget at 6 weeks they can have their first shots and deworming....so see your vet about that too. He or she may suggest waiting a few days to allow them to recover from the stress of the changes in their life. I include a couple of decent pages with kitten info....

Kitten Rescue

http://www.cat-world.com.au/raising-orphaned-kittens 

Good luck....I hope it all works out for you
Nancy, cat foster parent


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Honestly, it should be fine. Its not ideal, no, but how often does it happen that kittens leave their mom at 6 weeks? quite frequently I'm afraid. It can cause issues, but they usually do better if you have other cats or at least siblings in the home. I would do it. Heaven only knows what might happen if you don't. Only if you wanted the kittens in the first place, if not, then don't get cats you don't want.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I got Chica at that age. I knew it was young but the kid who owned their mama claimed the mom cat was "sick of them" and that his parents were threatening to put the kittens outside. And so I took all three of them, found her sister a home and her brother went to live with my sister. 

Both Chica and her brother retain very needy kittenish behavior to this day. The biggest of which is their "snorgeling" they will knead and purr into your hair as if they are trying to nurse. They even drool. Chica is extremely cute, and very responsive with people. She loves attention, I've been her "mama" since she was very young you see. Besides being a prissy, spoiled little diva, Chica has no major behavior problems. 

Err, unless you count pooping on the floor beside the litter box, a behavior which developed when she turned one, after a whole year of flawless box use. (It's my dogs fault for spilling the litter box in the first place though! That's what got her started)

Kittens separated young can do suckling and kneading behaviors well into adulthood. Wool sucking is a good example of this.


----------



## Exia (Mar 9, 2011)

I talked to the mom of the mom of the mom of the kittens , and there's other story... kittens use their box, they eat raw meat, a milk formula(also their mom milk) and some dry(wet) food... and they just have a normal kitten behavior so I think I’ll do fine, I'm going to accept the challenge to finish teach them how to be good kittens, because I’m taking with me the 2 kittens left after all (I wasn’t able to choose, someone took the other 3 before me >.<, so i have no idea how they are!) ... and after reading a thousand of your recommendations and websites about it, I feel confident! Thank you!

I’ll finally take the kittens tomorrow, there's no way back, mom is getting spayed and I have a big responsibility now! No regrets! No matter if kittens pee on me while sleeping Dx!

Wish me luck!! And thank you again for helping me with this!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I wish you all the luck in the world. Please keep us posted.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations! You'll love having kittens around. You'll do fine.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Exia, stick around, you'll get lots of support and insight here. I adopted a cat 2 months ago and have been doing great with the help of this forum.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrats! Remember to post pictures and stories for us of your new babies


----------



## bluegoo06 (Nov 24, 2010)

yes please post pictures! I got my fuzzy children at 5.5 weeks ( they were orphans). It was a lot of work, but worth it in the end. My cats now see me as mom, which has made them very resilient (we have moved 4 times in 2 years, been through a fire and they are barely phased). I have no lasting issues with my cats beyond normal cat stuff ( jumping where they arent wanted (counters), not listening). 

My cats were forced weaned at 5.5 weeks, i fed them the milk you can buy for cats in the pet store, and gave them mush cat food. For about 5 weeks they ate mush and got full of food during every meal. It was very funny and they needed a sponge bath after every meal. I had to teach them to clean themselves like this. I kept my little ones in a bathroom when I was gone for those 6 to 8 weeks. They slept in a box all snuggled up together. They had some accidents when they were trying to figure out the litter box and some minor illnesses, but my cats are more loving than most cats i know. Always want to be around you, they greet me at the door like dogs, come on command (most of the time). If you have time to devote to the care of these tiny ones, i say go for it. But they will be a little more work than 12 week old kitten. you have to teach them what thier mom would normally teach them. I highly suggest getting a pair of them, they can relate to each other much better and learn some cat social skills along the way.

It is unforunate that they are having to give them away so fast though. Good luck


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

I know what happened. From my litters that I fostered for the humane society, I remember that at 6 weeks the momma has fully stopped cleaning up their stool (by eating it), the kittens are now suddenly eating solid food and pooping. And while they do learn litter box habits pretty quickly, they do have accidents and get poop stuck to their bum. And also, at that age, they start getting into eeeeverything. 

So yeah, at 6 weeks they get a little annoying. That's why at 6 weeks you see the loser backyard breeders on Craigslist trying to get rid of their puppy and kitten litters--while they were staying with their mom and their mom was feeding them, cleaning them, and taking care of them, it was fine and dandy...and *easy*...but as soon as they get old enough, suddenly the irresponsible owner has to start doing work...and it's a LOT of work, keeping their living space clean and contained.

Grrr...makes me so mad.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

If by "a little annoying" you mean they run at full tilt until they pass out, giving endless free entertainment I agree. That's the most fun you can have!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats on the kittens! I would like to see photo's.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

You can do it! Most of the crew I've got are bottle babies and are now going into the Sr. stage except for PuddyWow. Yours are old enough to eat from a dish. Follow the good advice on the feeding. They will attach very closely to you at that age so enjoy.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

suwanee said:


> It's pretty cool that there are already four countries represented in this thread, though. Kitty love all over the world. :love2


I agree.:wink


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

I see everywhere online advices, not to take kitten younger than 12 week. They say, kitten could grow to be aggressive if earlier taken.


----------



## Exia (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, thats what I read too... but I hope I can handle it, they are a very agressive but only in their playing mood, sometimes after I feed them and i'm near, they try to go in my lap and start cleaning themselves and try to clean my hands ._. idk if its because they smell food there.

So I hope that is just a normal kitten behavior ^^

Remember I already posted pics here => http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/141168-my-kittens.html


----------

